# - FMH Merit List



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- Hey Guys...did anyone go to see the fmh merit list.????


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

They called me today I got accepted Allhamdullilah .
So what's next which documents I have to submit??


----------



## bushra shahbaz (Oct 9, 2014)

Congratulations! ... did you get selected for mbbs or bds? What was your aggregate ? Congrats once again !


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you.
Mbbs .


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

They're asking me to bring an attested copy of my McAt result card. My McAt result card is not attested what now? :?


----------



## husnain1 (Sep 5, 2014)

whts ur uhs aggregate


----------



## bushra shahbaz (Oct 9, 2014)

Get it attested by any government officer of grade 17... you can go to a government school or a government bank if you have a reference


----------



## bilbobaggins (Jun 27, 2014)

I just received the acceptance call from FMH. I had a 79.2% UHS aggregate, but i'm not going. So anyone near this aggregate can expect a call


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

My Uhs aggregate is 81.05%. Also my photographs are not attested either. :?


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- Mine is 83.04 but they didn't call me!!


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Don't worry they'll call.


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- My name is not even in the list and ppl with lower aggregate are there. 

- - - Updated - - -



bilbobaggins said:


> I just received the acceptance call from FMH. I had a 79.2% UHS aggregate, but i'm not going. So anyone near this aggregate can expect a call


 - when did u get the call..??

- - - Updated - - -



bilbobaggins said:


> I just received the acceptance call from FMH. I had a 79.2% UHS aggregate, but i'm not going. So anyone near this aggregate can expect a call


 - when did u get the call..??

- - - Updated - - -



CosmosCrazy042 said:


> My Uhs aggregate is 81.05%. Also my photographs are not attested either. :?


- Oh.. come to my home then my mother will attest those


----------



## maham ahmed (Nov 12, 2014)

how many lists are their?


----------



## momina.aatif (Sep 15, 2014)

Ppl having lower agreggate than me got in bds where as my name is not on the list even.


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- On the interview day their so called Officer from the student affairs dept. came and said " we do everything on merit" Is this their merit. huh.


----------



## maham ahmed (Nov 12, 2014)

momina.aatif said:


> ppl having lower agreggate than me got in bds where as my name is not on the list even.


what is ur aggregate?


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- 83.04


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Maybe the test played a huge part :?. How was your test??


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Their site is also not responding -__________-


----------



## maham ahmed (Nov 12, 2014)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> Maybe the test played a huge part :?. How was your test??


DO U hav any idea of when will the 2nd merit list b displayed?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

No idea. They said if you don't pay the fees then the next candidate will be called.


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Hey guys. Any of you remember what was the last merit %age?


----------



## momina.aatif (Sep 15, 2014)

2nd list will be displayed on 15 november at 12pm
and my agreggate is 76.my friend's is 73 and she got in.i had mbbs as my first choice.they said bds second choice list will be put on 15 november.idk what happens now.


----------



## momina.aatif (Sep 15, 2014)

And there was no agreggate written on the list.just their admit card number,their name and fathers name.thats unfair now.agreggate should be written too.


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow. This is so unfair. 
A friend of mine with aggregate 68% got into lmdc mbbs. And with 75% they offered me bds and mot mbbs. Didnt know fmh would do the same.


----------



## momina.aatif (Sep 15, 2014)

Seriously?  they offered me bds too in lmdc with 76 agreggate.
yes this is unfair.


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- Guys just compare the aggregate of the people in fmh merit list with theirs in the cmh merit list!!


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Grumpycat20 said:


> Wow. This is so unfair.
> A friend of mine with aggregate 68% got into lmdc mbbs. And with 75% they offered me bds and mot mbbs. Didnt know fmh would do the same.


It's called sifaarish and playing with paisa. That's why I'm so against private colleges like LMDC.


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

There was no sifaarish scene in LMDC. Maybe they're looking at F.sc marks like usual.


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

You are absolutely right! 
God help us.


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Lol, even if you look at it that way, i got 925 in fsc and she got 875. Dont know how then.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

HaseebKhan said:


> There was no sifaarish scene in LMDC. Maybe they're looking at F.sc marks like usual.


Lol, my classfellow with 65% below percentage got selected for LMDC. She didn't have good FSC marks or Matric marks at all. And her MCAT score was something around 700s. That's beyond unfair.
How else do you propose she got in? Everyone knows there's clear sifaarish in LMDC. I know people who got in because they said they'd pay extra. So LMDC was like: SURE. MONEY? Come on in, dude.
-_-


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

AlyaUsman said:


> Lol, my classfellow with 65% below percentage got selected for LMDC. She didn't have good FSC marks or Matric marks at all. And her MCAT score was something around 700s. That's beyond unfair.
> How else do you propose she got in? Everyone knows there's clear sifaarish in LMDC. I know people who got in because they said they'd pay extra. So LMDC was like: SURE. MONEY? Come on in, dude.
> -_-


Money + Sifarish, Sifarish alone can't get a seat in lmdc.


----------



## AlyaUsman (Jun 17, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Money + Sifarish, Sifarish alone can't get a seat in lmdc.


Yeah, that's what I mean too.


----------



## bushra shahbaz (Oct 9, 2014)

Lmdc started calling the selected candidates?


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Umer Yamin said:


> Money + Sifarish, Sifarish alone can't get a seat in lmdc.


LMDC and FMH are on a self destruction mode, if they are promoting such things. LMDC has been doing it openly for years, but FMH is fast becoming the competitor to LMDC in such activities. It brings nothing but, bad name to the college as well as the alumni.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

bushra shahbaz said:


> Lmdc started calling the selected candidates?


Not yet


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Umer Yamin said:


> Not yet


Umer, why don't you guys talk it out with your administration to put a stop to such activities? I mean, LMDC and FMH, both have a dozen of other ways to make money, the right way.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Is the merit list on the FMH website?? I can't find it anywhere :?. I got called but I just wanna check the list .


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> Umer, why don't you guys talk it out with your administration to put a stop to such activities? I mean, LMDC and FMH, both have a dozen of other ways to make money, the right way.


Masterh when such a huge number of students studying have used these ways to get in, do you think they'll stand up against these ways? And whoever takes a stand against such incidents ends up getting himself into a lot of trouble, however, once I get to the final year or atleast 3rd, I'll see about doing what you told.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> Is the merit list on the FMH website?? I can't find it anywhere :?. I got called but I just wanna check the list .


Congratulations Cosmos


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Congratulations Cosmos


Thank you Umer Bhai .


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

The merit list link is right above the picture! Congrats!


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> Thank you Umer Bhai .


Go get the books and start off early


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

Hahaha :'D
I'm gonna submit the fees tomorrow and then InshAllah I will start studying. Maybe.


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Umer Yamin said:


> Masterh when such a huge number of students studying have used these ways to get in, do you think they'll stand up against these ways? And whoever takes a stand against such incidents ends up getting himself into a lot of trouble, however, once I get to the final year or atleast 3rd, I'll see about doing what you told.


I'll definitely root for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

masterh said:


> I'll definitely root for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

My aggregate was 79.8%, you guys think ill get called? Biting my fingernails here,


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

Ive heard a couple of people with 80+ didnt get called but aik do with 73% got called. :l


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ah, im sad. My name isn't on merit list. That means im struck out with CMH, FMH and never really hoped for LMDC. 

Challo, i should be happy and hopeful with Akhtar Saeed then, :disappointed:


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

coolboy_a35 said:


> Ah, im sad. My name isn't on merit list. That means im struck out with CMH, FMH and never really hoped for LMDC.
> 
> Challo, i should be happy and hopeful with Akhtar Saeed then, :disappointed:


Akhtar Saeed is good enough


----------



## Kazzzz (Nov 13, 2014)

Can someone please tell me how to get a bank draft???? :/


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Kazzzz said:


> Can someone please tell me how to get a bank draft???? :/


Go to a bank, any bank, pay them the amount, ask them to make a draft in favor of the medical college, exact name has to be written.


----------



## maryamtehreem (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi guys , can you please post a link to the list , I can't find it =p


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Umer Yamin said:


> Masterh when such a huge number of students studying have used these ways to get in, do you think they'll stand up against these ways? And whoever takes a stand against such incidents ends up getting himself into a lot of trouble, however, once I get to the final year or atleast 3rd, I'll see about doing what you told.


umer hows the mbbs study in lmdc? nd faculty etc?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

baby doll said:


> umer hows the mbbs study in lmdc? nd faculty etc?


It is really good, highly experienced teachers, friendly environment and all


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

coolboy_a35 said:


> Ah, im sad. My name isn't on merit list. That means im struck out with CMH, FMH and never really hoped for LMDC.
> 
> Challo, i should be happy and hopeful with Akhtar Saeed then, :disappointed:


Second list is coming, broo.

- - - Updated - - -



AlyaUsman said:


> Lol, my classfellow with 65% below percentage got selected for LMDC. She didn't have good FSC marks or Matric marks at all. And her MCAT score was something around 700s. That's beyond unfair.
> How else do you propose she got in? Everyone knows there's clear sifaarish in LMDC. I know people who got in because they said they'd pay extra. So LMDC was like: SURE. MONEY? Come on in, dude.
> -_-


Alhamdulillah I got in without sifaarish scene  But yeah, this thing is prevalent in many (more like most) medical colleges in the Private Sector.


----------



## Yasirali (Nov 15, 2014)

what was the last merit for selection in mbbs for first list in FMH


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

They didn't Tell. They didn't even share aggregates on the merit list.


----------



## Yasirali (Nov 15, 2014)

did they displayed their aptitude test result...?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

No. I guess.


----------



## Yasirali (Nov 15, 2014)

i checked their website to check aptitude test result but that is not responding...What should i do..?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

They didn't share results last year and I don't think they're gonna share this year either.


----------



## Yasirali (Nov 15, 2014)

Mine uhs aggregate is 83.37 but it seems that their aptitude test will lower down my aggregate..is their any chance for me to get admitted in fmh


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

You can wait for them to call. Classes are starting from 24th November.


----------



## Yasirali (Nov 15, 2014)

the candidates having aggregate lower than 80% have been called...what are they doing....?


----------



## CosmosCrazy042 (Sep 3, 2014)

I think the aptitude test played a huge part this year. Also They took a few students on donations too..... i think.


----------



## Yasirali (Nov 15, 2014)

they told that they take students only on #Merit

Anyways Thanx Bro

- - - Updated - - -

they told that they take students only on #Merit

Anyways Thanx Bro


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Yasirali said:


> they told that they take students only on #Merit
> 
> Anyways Thanx Bro
> 
> ...


They lied


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

Mine was 77.8%and what's this stupidity??? how come med school policies change every year?? They could have called for BDS at least... BTW I got into LMDC in BDS and who ever studies in LMDC lease tell k bank draft is accepted?? right?? and in the name of LMDC, Lahore right....


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

aneyk said:


> Mine was 77.8%and what's this stupidity??? how come med school policies change every year?? They could have called for BDS at least... BTW I got into LMDC in BDS and who ever studies in LMDC lease tell k bank draft is accepted?? right?? and in the name of LMDC, Lahore right....


Yep bank draft is accepted in the name of Lahore Medical and Dental College.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

I got in the name of Lahore medical and dental college,Lahore... theek??


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

aneyk said:


> I got in the name of Lahore medical and dental college,Lahore... theek??


Yep it'll do the job, congratulations by the way


----------



## Yasirali (Nov 15, 2014)

2nd merit list will be displayed today

- - - Updated - - -



how can you say #Umer Yamin




- - - Updated - - -

Do any of you know about the last merit displayed on the 2nd list of FMH for MBBS today...?

- - - Updated - - -

2nd merit list will be displayed today


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Yasirali said:


> 2nd merit list will be displayed today
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


How can I say what?


----------



## Yasirali (Nov 15, 2014)

that they take students not only on merit #Umer Yamin


----------



## scarlet (Nov 17, 2014)

my uhs agregate is 79.4% but i didnt get call even today .. n fmh is just doing do number methods to take students .


----------



## coolboy_a35 (Jun 26, 2014)

79.8% here, still no call. In fact, i dont even know if my name is on the second merit list.


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- 83.04 no call. And now just completely disappointed!


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Fatti ull get a call IA. Todays list comprised of 83 agg people. Nd ny call 4m lmdc?


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

medcrazy said:


> Fatti ull get a call IA. Todays list comprised of 83 agg people. Nd ny call 4m lmdc?


- not yet. I heard they displayed their list in the college I dont know if they'll call or not. However, they all just prefer donations and sifarish! so I'm seriously fed up. #feellikedying!

- - - Updated - - -

- I went to continental today. just made my mind and killed the FMH LMDC thoughts.. now going to apply there..!!!


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Lmdc says their merit is 84!! Who are they kidding man??
I wish u good luck. In the end, whatever the colg, we'll get an mbbs degree nd become doctors IA.


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

- yeah! 
and I heard their merit was 82.. duh


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

medcrazy said:


> Lmdc says their merit is 84!! Who are they kidding man??
> I wish u good luck. In the end, whatever the colg, we'll get an mbbs degree nd become doctors IA.


Yeah they said it was 84...I am so sad.. I am stuck with BDS in LMDC now...


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

aneyk said:


> Yeah they said it was 84...I am so sad.. I am stuck with BDS in LMDC now...


Err.. BDS from LMDC is quite good, if you can change your mindset accordingly.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

HaseebKhan said:


> Err.. BDS from LMDC is quite good, if you can change your mindset accordingly.


But I wanted to do MBBS.. Khair its just luck..idk LMDC main kia hota hai aur kaisa hai aur waisay MBBS wale ziayada study karte hain ya BDS Wale???


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey you want MBBS? Then get ready to fight and sacrifice. Even if it means one of those Med Colleges who we only come to know about through the fliers that are distributed after the MCAT along with the passing 'Garam-anday wala'.


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

HaseebKhan said:


> Hey you want MBBS? Then get ready to fight and sacrifice. Even if it means one of those Med Colleges who we only come to know about through the fliers that are distributed after the MCAT along with the passing 'Garam-anday wala'.


Ummm Okhay.. does that mean I am lucky to have not been acceoted in MBBS?? and no I wanted a good college.. I got LMDC and don't want to go to any of those garam-anday wala college.. waisey BDS I am doing... would I have to study less??? please say yes...


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Studies are almost the same, according to people, even tougher. Besides all Private med Colleges offer the same UHS degree (apart from a few). Something is better than nothing.


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

fatti said:


> - not yet. I heard they displayed their list in the college I dont know if they'll call or not. However, they all just prefer donations and sifarish! so I'm seriously fed up. #feellikedying!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> - I went to continental today. just made my mind and killed the FMH LMDC thoughts.. now going to apply there..!!!


continental admissions are open?????


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

eaqa said:


> continental admissions are open?????


- yeah they are open.. and point to be noted they demand 11 lac from anyone who applies no matter he has an aggregate of 83 or 78 :?


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

11 Lac fees or 11 lac donation??


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

HaseebKhan said:


> 11 Lac fees or 11 lac donation??


- total 11 lac for first year!


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

That's against PMDC's regulation! I mean 1 lac or 2 Lac fine, we'll bear it, but this is like 3-4 lac above the standardized limit set by PMDC :O An official complaint should be lodged!!


----------



## aneyk (Sep 15, 2014)

They didn't call be..I had 77.8%no chance??what's happening with me...??I had never thought of doing BDS in LMDC... BTW whoever studies at LMDC please tell me how is it and oh God.... stuck with dental....I think I would just go for some cancer type field.... can't check teeth of 20 people everyday... waisey what can I do after BDS?? accept more of this boring dentistry???


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

aneyk said:


> Ummm Okhay.. does that mean I am lucky to have not been acceoted in MBBS?? and no I wanted a good college.. I got LMDC and don't want to go to any of those garam-anday wala college.. waisey BDS I am doing... would I have to study less??? please say yes...


Studies in BDS are way tougher than MBBS, I repeat, WAY TOUGHER, atleast till the third year, after which the difficult level is similar although according to me, even at that stage, BDS is tougher.


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

aneyk said:


> They didn't call be..I had 77.8%no chance??what's happening with me...??I had never thought of doing BDS in LMDC... BTW whoever studies at LMDC please tell me how is it and oh God.... stuck with dental....I think I would just go for some cancer type field.... can't check teeth of 20 people everyday... waisey what can I do after BDS?? accept more of this boring dentistry???


You need to do a lot of research, like tje majority, you're underestimating BDS.


----------



## Kinza Mehr (Nov 18, 2014)

aoa,

its totally unfair what they are doing by not showing their merit, how can we ask them about our chance even if we don't know about our aggregate calculated after their test result.


----------



## HaseebKhan (Jul 21, 2014)

Cross match the list with the CMH list, its sneaky but efficient


----------



## fatti (Sep 19, 2014)

HaseebKhan said:


> Cross match the list with the CMH list, its sneaky but efficient


-  I did the same!


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

I cross matched the lists too. Fmh 2nd list hv people wd agg ranging from 80 to 82...
Nw i dnt know y 83 ones werent called...


----------



## Bilal Faiz (Sep 24, 2014)

medcrazy said:


> I cross matched the lists too. Fmh 2nd list hv people wd agg ranging from 80 to 82...
> Nw i dnt know y 83 ones werent called...


hey how do you think they are making the 100% aggregate of a person... does it include 50% weightage of aptitude or what???

- - - Updated - - -

actually even i didnt get a call yet and im worried about it


----------



## medcrazy (Oct 23, 2013)

Bilal faiz according to fmh this is how they make up their aggMatric/o level: 10%Fsc/ a level 40%Uhs mcat 37.5%Fmh aptitude test 12.5%


----------



## Yasirali (Nov 15, 2014)

mine was also 83 uhs aggregate but didnt knw their aptitude test result so new aggregate i dnt knw but it was most likely above 80 but thhey didnot call


----------



## Grumpycat20 (Nov 11, 2014)

I tallied names and aggregates from fmh 1st list with cmh's list. I came across names with total aggregate of 78.5% too. So i guess, the ones who scored 80% or above in their aptitude, they chose them i guess most probably.


----------



## Iqra143 (Jul 22, 2014)

Which college is stricter LMDC, FMH, or SMDC and in what way?


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Iqra143 said:


> Which college is stricter LMDC, FMH, or SMDC and in what way?


SMDC and FMH followed by LMDC.Z


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

Iqra143 said:


> Which college is stricter LMDC, FMH, or SMDC and in what way?


Attendance requirements, test requirements, general environment.


----------



## Zakwan Shahid (Dec 6, 2014)

i got into Fmh also but into PHYSICAL THERAPY


----------



## Ayesha Durrani (Nov 11, 2015)

I have an aggregate of 74%....do I have any chance of getting into fmh or lmdc...:thumbsdown:


----------



## 458Italia (Sep 11, 2015)

Umer Yamin said:


> Studies in BDS are way tougher than MBBS, I repeat, WAY TOUGHER, atleast till the third year, after which the difficult level is similar although according to me, even at that stage, BDS is tougher.


Nah man! Not even close. This is not the place to get into this but I just had to negate you, no offence. I'll keep it brief, the syllabus for you guys is more than us for the first two years but on paper only plus the fact that most of your questions are repeated from otherwise exceptionally easy and superficial papers too further establishes my point. I mean there's a reason why MBBS has a higher aggregate demand, duh!


----------



## 458Italia (Sep 11, 2015)

Plus, addressing the confusion regarding higher aggregates not being preferred to seemingly lower ones; FMH takes into account it's own aptitude test and it does bump up or down your aggregate quite a bit (about a couple of percentiles either way) depending on how it went. With that being said, UHS aggregates of 82/83+ will get a call sooner or later, hoping their tests weren't disastrous or anything which I'm sure they weren't, so rest assured.


----------

